# Mavericks GM Draft; Trade thread



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Post all finalized trades here.

*Finalized Trades*

July 23, 2006

Wolves trade:
#2 pick
4th rounder
5th rounder

Detroit trades:
#22 pick
2nd rounder
3rd rounder


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Wolves(Dr.Seuss) trade:
#2 pick
4th rounder
5th rounder


Detroit(2dumb2live) trades:
#22 pick
2nd rounder
3rd rounder


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Wolves(Dr.Seuss) trade:
> #2 pick
> 4th rounder
> 5th rounder
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Wolves Detroit Trade is now Finalized


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What are you talking about dude. Calm down, your not running this thing. 

I have to say deals are finalized. Then I will post them here, both people must agree.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Let Tersk do his thing, you will have your chance someday MFFL.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea seriously, let Tersk do his thing. If he needs help he will ask somebody.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :rofl:




lol


Thats what I was thinking. You're getting mad at him for helping?
Both people agreed on the trade so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im suprised noone wants 2 1st round picks...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im suprised noone wants 2 1st round picks...


Ive been working on that the whole day. But I gave up because the player I wanted got drafted.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I was just doing this until you got up, sorry man


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Grizzlies trade 1st 5th and 6th pick to Clippers

for 2nd 3rd and 4th pick


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Trade offer proposed to M F F L(Hornets) from 2dumb2live(Pistons)
Kobe+6th round pick+11th for AI+3rd round pick+9th

I accept this trade. Still waiting for M F F L to accept trade in *this thread*, not just pms.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Accepted


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Accepted


Me too. the deal is complete.:cheers:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Indiana Pacers trade #27 [1], #147 [5], #207 [7], and #334 [12] to the Phoenix Suns for #52 [2], #69 [3], #129 [5], and #189 [7].

StackAttack, please verify.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Knicks Trade*
#58 Pick
#178 Pick

*Nuggets Trade*
#90 Pick
#91 Pick


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

agreed


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Indiana Pacers trades #34 [2], #154 [6], and #267 [9] to the San Antonio Spurs in exchange for #45 [2], #105 [4], and #256 [9].

bray1967, please verify.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Indiana Pacers trades #34 [2], #154 [6], and #267 [9] to the San Antonio Spurs in exchange for #45 [2], #105 [4], and #256 [9].
> 
> bray1967, please verify.


Here we go. :banana:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Wolves Trade:*
2nd rounder via Detroit
2nd rounder

*Suns Trade:*
Steve Nash
5th rounder


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Indiana Pacers trades #45 [2] and #129 [5] to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets in exchange for #53 [2] and #113 [4].

M F F L, please verify.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Accepted


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Phoenix Suns trade #59 [2], #172 [6], and #249 [9] to the Indiana Pacers in exchange for #53 [2], #256 [9], and #327 [11].

StackAttack, please verify.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Deal.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Houston Rockets trades Rashard Lewis and a 5th Rounder (#134) to Orlando Magic for a 3rd rounder (#72) and a 4th rounder (#109)

GM3, please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Houston Rockets trades Rashard Lewis and a 5th Rounder (#134) to Orlando Magic for a 3rd rounder (#72) and a 4th rounder (#109)
> 
> GM3, please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.


I accept.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Knicks Trade
Andre Miller
123 Pick

Jazz Trade
Chris Webber
174 Pick

Both GMs Agree


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Knicks Trade
> Andre Miller
> 123 Pick
> 
> ...


Yes i agree.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Indiana Pacers trade #94 [4], #249 [9], and #274 [10] to the Phoenix Suns in exchange for #112 [4], #207 [7], and #232 [8].

StackAttack, please verify.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Indiana trades #113 [4] and #207 [7] to Phoenix in exchange for Mike Miller [#94, 4] and #256 [9].

StackAttack, please verify.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Indiana Pacers trade #172 [6], #214 [8], and #256 [9] to the Portland Trailblazers in exchange for #168 [6], #228 [8], and #253 [9].

ghoti, please verify.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Indiana Pacers trade #172 [6], #214 [8], and #256 [9] to the Portland Trailblazers in exchange for #168 [6], #228 [8], and #253 [9].
> 
> ghoti, please verify.


Roger. 10-4.

Trade accepted.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Via PM, the Los Angeles Clippers and San Antonio Spurs have agreed to a trade:

LA sends their 5th round pick, Leandro Barbosa, to San Antonio for Troy Murphy (3rd Round).


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Via PM, the Los Angeles Clippers and San Antonio Spurs have agreed to a trade:
> 
> LA sends their 5th round pick, Leandro Barbosa, to San Antonio for Troy Murphy (3rd Round).



clippers confirm the trade.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

seed offered a trade. he gives up camby and granger. i give up diogu and ross.

i accept. please confirm seed.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I confirm


----------

